# Love my Diesel Cruze. Hate the seats



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Got to be the hardest seats I ever sat on in my life. I sat on wooden Church pews that were more comfortable than these. I understand that hard seats are a European thing and that's what they are going after but this is an overshoot. I owned a 98 Mercedes E300 and 07 Mercedes ML320. Both were hard but comfortable. I am going to try to get use to it. I would hate to have to sit on a Wal-Mart gel cushion for the next 5 years just to be comfortable. Otherwise I like the car so far.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have heard it both ways the cloth or the leather are better when it comes to comfort. Usually most say the leather is better. I have no complaints about my seats but I have had a few lets say heavier passengers that kept squirming and were uncomfortable in my car. 

Seems after talking with them and inspecting the seat the seat bottom is not wide enough for large bottom people, making them ride on the bottom and sides of the seat bottom. Can't believe GM would sell a car in the US with seat not designed for fat people!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I absolutely love the seats and think they are comfortable, but my GF complains about them all the time. She is tiny, but she is always fidgeting in the seat to get comfortable. I guess it's just a personal preference thing. I am sure after a while they will get broken in.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Both my wife and I thought the same about the Cruze leather seats, but it didn't take long (a matter of weeks) before we were quite OK with the comfort. Either we, or the seats adapted, but all is good now.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Wish they had Lumbar support about my only complaint about them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I hate the leather seats in the Cruze.

Curious...what interior color do you have? 

For some reason, the straight black leather seemed to be more comfortable than the black/brown dual-tone interior. But then again, I only sat in that car for about 10 minutes as opposed to 4 days on the road in the other one.

The cloth seats in the Cruze are some of the most comfortable cloth seats I've ever had - in fact, the only others that were this comfortable were in a Buick, where it was like sitting on a living room sofa.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> The cloth seats in the Cruze are some of the most comfortable cloth seats I've ever had - in fact, the only others that were this comfortable were in a Buick, where it was like sitting on a living room sofa.


I completely agree about the cloth seats. I also used to own a Buick and I am pretty sure it had the "living room couch" option. That Buick and the cruze are the only cars I have driven on long trips without any appreciable body fatigue, even at 18hrs or more.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I have to agree with the one that said they need lumbar support. i have back problems and that is my only complaint. makes long road trips very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I hate the leather seats in the Cruze.
> 
> Curious...what interior color do you have?
> 
> ...


I have a 1998 Buick Park Avenue and I have to agree that they are most comfortable leather seats I have ever owned. I have driving using my Cruze these last few days until I can get the Buick in the shop for a oil pressure sending switch as the one on the Buick is giving wild readings all the way from 0-128 PSI. I also have a bad back so on July 8th I am taking it into my mechanic for a oil change and a new pressure switch. (note there is no lifter clatter and all other readings are normal) The seats in the Cruze are firm but being 6'5" I am comfortable and have no issues with them as I do not get a back ache in them after my commute. The worst car I have ever driven for a penalty seat was my wife's old 2007 PT Cruiser, now those were terrible seats..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

When I first got my Diesel, I hated the seats, but i found that with enough fiddling I was able to find a comfortable position that is OK for hours on the highway. I started by moving the seat bottom all the way down and then making slight adjustments from there. Also I have the back fairly upright as that provides me with better back support.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

diesel said:


> ... Also I have the back fairly upright as that provides me with better back support.


a couple of decades or so ago, the then girlfriend - who raced cars much faster than I ever did - on getting into the Silhouette for the first time remarked, "That seat is leaning too far back!" (And made me straighten it up!!)

Ever since I have kept my seat back as vertical as possible, fortunately my legs aren't so long that I can't get everything else in range, but keeping it upright has really helped with seats that don't have an adjustable lumbar support - the Silhouette did, amusingly enough!


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I have the cocoa leather interior. When I first got my Cruze, I thought the seats were a little stiff. I cleaned them and treated them with the Lexol cleaner and Lexol Conditioner. After that the leather seamed softer and more comfortable. I now have absolutely no complaints about the seats.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

My biggest complaint about the seats is the shape. I am 6 foot 170lbs, but the drivers seat isn't wide enough for me. It's like one cheek is always sitting on the rising side cushion which results in a horrible wrinkling of the leather. I know over the years that will be the place it starts cracking. I wish the base cushion what just a little wider.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I've hated the seats in almost every car I've ever driven or ridden in. Buick and Acura seats are not too bad. The Acura MDX is actually kind of comfortable, and the Buick Regal is pretty good too. You do get used to all of them to some extent.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*ANATOMY 101* - our butts have *two *cheeks, whereas the seat cushion has just *one*_,_ single, flat surface _stretched_ between two _*outer*_ bolsters.

Do you really want to sit in something like this while driving?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I cant say for sure yet but my body may be adjusting to them. My butt seems to hurt less each day. I am 6'3" 185 and drive 150 miles a day. As suggested I fiddled with it for a while also. Time will tell. Got 50.3 MPG on my way in today so that took the edge off.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze and I use the Walmart gel cushion 100% of the time. It's the best mod I've made, lol, and really changes the driving experience. I don't need it in anything else I own. As a side benefit the seat looks like new after 2 years. It's a slight nuisance because you need to adjust it each time when you first get in the car but it really feels good compared to the stock seat.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Well... My wife drove the Cruze for the first time yesterday and she says its the most comfortable seat she has ever sat in so go figure. If 28 years of marriage has taught me anything its that I must be wrong about these seats.


----------

